# Hunting Knife



## Oleg Kab (Aug 31, 2015)

Hunting knifes

still D2, elk bone handle (shark, Dog, Utility knife) or Bloodwood (Beer)
handmade, unique design, natural materials. Made in Ukraine.

shark = 220$
dog = 420$
Bear = 330$
Utility knife = 120$

You can see are located in Provo
text if you have a questions 
801 259-78-73
Oleg


----------

